# Ever 17 DS released



## WiiUBricker (Aug 10, 2011)

I didn't find any news thread about this on gbatemp, surpringly as it has been released end of May this year.

The critical acclaimed Ever 17: The Out of Infinity has been ported to the DS, more specific, for Visual Novel DS (VNDS). Many users say that is the predecessor of the arguably best graphical adventure of all time, 9 hours, 9 perons, 9 doors by Aksys Games. For the first time ever, you can enjoy this epic game on a handheld.




Ever 17 is not free. An installed copy of the english PC version is required to build the novel files for VNDS as well as VNDS itself. Download Ever 17 VNDS Converter v1.0.0, unpack it, launch the exectable and follow the instructions. Latest VNDS can be downloaded here: http://digital-haze.net/vnds.php

Once you have build the novel files (~ 260 MB), copy them to /vnds/novel and launch vnds. Optionally you can let the Novel Manager handle the copying process for you. Google it for download links.

Source: http://weeaboo.nl/index.php?aid=44


----------



## Toaster Mage (Aug 10, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Note: A converted pirated copy of the port is currently available at the Ever 17 thread of the VNDS forums, but will eventually be taken down in due time.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jurassicplayer (Aug 10, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> I didn't find any news thread about this on gbatemp, surpringly as it has been released end of May this year.
> Many users say that is the predecessor of the arguably best graphical adventure of all time, 9 hours, 9 perons, 9 doors by Aksys Games.
> Note: A converted pirated copy of the port is currently availavle at the Ever 17 thread of the VNDS forums, but will eventually be taken down in due time.


Right, there is no news because aside from anoNL's converters every so often (got to keep people going for that android VNDS port somehow), the rest of the community drips with intent to keep everything as silent as possible.
Btw many users would be idiots to believe that it is a predecessor to 999. They aren't made by the same people, the story is COMPLETELY different, and I just can't see how it is even possible to make that sort of connection.

About that pre-converted copy...right...probably not going to be taken down...as said before, nobody really cares...Toaster Mage up there is the original dev, and of course I'm sure you can see how the info has struck fear into his heart. (btw, the rest of us at the #vnds channel are laughing at that line too)


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 10, 2011)

This looks friggin sweet. I might give this a try.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 10, 2011)

So can I assume that the vnds forum is a piracy forum?


----------



## Toaster Mage (Aug 10, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> They aren't made by the same people, the story is COMPLETELY different, and I just can't see how it is even possible to make that sort of connection.


scenario is written by the same guy.

edit:
 blegh
 why post stuff I can't understand
 all you have to see on that page
 is ever 17
 and a thing
 with 3 9s in it
 I should edit my post to clarify this


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 11, 2011)

Good news but before i spend time trying to get it to run, can some1 tell what is the plot of the game in few words? or is it some dating sim? thx in advance


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 11, 2011)

I wish I could get The Higurashi series to work on VNDS.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 11, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> Good news but before i spend time trying to get it to run, can some1 tell what is the plot of the game in few words? or is it some dating sim? thx in advance


I suggest you read the linked wikipedia entry.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. Will look into it. I heard that this is suppose to get a Xbox360 remake but just as awesome.


----------



## Eckin (Aug 11, 2011)

God, I unninstalled this game like, last month or so, because I never play VNs on my PC

oh well time to reinstall I guess


----------



## kevan (Aug 11, 2011)

Hmmm sounds interesting.


----------



## .Darky (Aug 11, 2011)

Sweet. Will definitely give it a try.


----------



## ferofax (Aug 11, 2011)

...aww. and here i thought it was an official port.

which reminds me, i need to finish downloading Ever17. or rather, start downloading. heh.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't know why, but I can never seem to be drawn into this VN like the others for some reason. I don't remember how far I've read it though, but I got bored of it pretty quickly. I like the OP song though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## chyyran (Aug 11, 2011)

Meh, too bad I don't have 260MB of space left on my MicroSD


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 11, 2011)

never knew there was a game similar to 999 although one may say its different but 2 points make it clear that it is
From Wikipedia
1. Ever 17 is the tale of seven individuals who come to be trapped within the underwater marine theme park
2. limiting time to find a means of escape to 119 hours
3. Escape is not the only concern, however; many questions arise as to the legitimacy of the accident and whether or not those trapped there were brought there for a purpose
4. Leiblich Pharmaceutical

What does the writer have against pharmacies

I decided to get the nds version since the pc versions is 4 cds

Can you play this on the emulator?

EDIT: U can play it on desmume but u have to choose gba slot as compact flash

I got the game and uploading it on another site


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

hum i looked into it a little but seem tedious to get all the files together.. cba for now i'l wait for some reviews if it is worth the hassle or a direct link


----------



## Wintrale (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh dude! I can't wait! I'm setting up tonight. I never got to finish this, after all, and having it in a handheld will mean I finally can! Whee!


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 13, 2011)

http://digital-haze.net/vndswiki/index.php...tegory:Complete
List of visual novels that can port with VNDS

Anyone got this working btw? Trying Saya no Uta first since it looked fun to read


----------



## jurassicplayer (Aug 13, 2011)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> http://digital-haze.net/vndswiki/index.php...tegory:Complete
> List of visual novels that can port with VNDS


btw, if someone finds a broken link, tell me somehow...because I'm the one stuck with somewhat fixing the wiki (NEVER click "Random Page"...there is a horde of spambots...and I don't have any way to stop them...just follow the links from the main page). Oh, and don't expect much out of my "fixing" since I'm not all that dedicated to doing it :3 (but I DO fix it a little...).


----------



## machomuu (Aug 13, 2011)

Uh-oh, don't let Hell's Malice hear about this.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 14, 2011)

Btw got it working. The files just needs to be dropped under the "Novels" folder inside the VNDS.
VNDS->Novels->Folder name->Files


----------



## Oveneise (Aug 14, 2011)

I remember trying out VNDS, not a very popular homebrew, but it seems like a very good one - if I could get it to work.

I tried to convert Fate/Stay-Night but the thing just won't convert! 

Might try the pre-converted copy though.


----------



## Stephapanda (Aug 14, 2011)

This is good to hear. I started reading Ever17 a while ago and stopped because I don't like sitting at the computer for long periods of time. I guess I can pick it back up, now.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 14, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> I remember trying out VNDS, not a very popular homebrew, but it seems like a very good one - if I could get it to work.
> 
> I tried to convert Fate/Stay-Night but the thing just won't convert!
> 
> Might try the pre-converted copy though.


Convert?
Those files in the website is already made ready for use with the VNDS.
Also some games is +18 too like Fate/Stay Night. You've been warned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just click the v1.0 and download. Download the sound too if you want sound. The sound is simply dropped inside the Fate/Stay night folder. Launch the VNDS. If you can't find it right after launching it, then i guess you put the folder in wrong place.

EDIT: Nvm. It just so happen to be the case for Saya no Uta only. I will try to get the Fate/Stay night working and tell you how to do it if it works.
EDIT2: The .novel files can easily be opened by using winrar. Oh well. I have yet to fully download Fate/Stay night so i dont know if the structure is the same as Saya no Uta. The .novel files just need to be dropped inside the novel folder and it will work. You should really go for the pre-converted ones on the link i gave


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Aug 14, 2011)

Heard of it but never playd it..
i might give it a try


----------



## Arras (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah! I still have it installed and I was planning on replaying it anyway, so this is great.

EDIT: I got it to work, but how does it handle unlocking stuff? It doesn't look like it supports the original System Save things. Or is the true end available from the start? That'd be kind of stupid.


----------



## Presto99 (Aug 14, 2011)

Arras said:
			
		

> Yeah! I still have it installed and I was planning on replaying it anyway, so this is great.
> 
> EDIT: I got it to work, but how does it handle unlocking stuff? It doesn't look like it supports the original System Save things. Or is the true end available from the start? That'd be kind of stupid.


The true ending doesn't seem to be available from the start--I agree, that would be dumb. It does have a very different system now, though, so I wonder how it works. 

Anyways, I recently beat almost the entire game...I wish I had known it was available for DS; that would have been handy. One advantage to the PC version is the graphics look super sharp. It's still playable on my XL, though. So I'm glad I have it there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The people that made this are incredible.


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 14, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Uh-oh, don't let Hell's Malice hear about this.


He either used to have or has and avatar of that character from Wanko to Kurasou, I believe. You can get a port of that, too. (I am slightly alarmed by my eroge identification skills sometimes.)

As for this game, it's decent. I never finished it due to lack of interest and I ended up playing a few other ones. It was good, but was a bit too long for my tastes. I ended up playing Tsukihime instead. :/


----------



## DarkShinigami (Aug 14, 2011)

im gonna try dis out(any of you try it yet?)


----------



## hanibel (Aug 14, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> im gonna try dis out(any of you try it yet?)


I played it for like 2 hours and it's very good. It's a bit boring at the beginning but it gets better and better. Now I'm kinda addicted to that game ^^


----------



## DarkShinigami (Aug 14, 2011)

no not the VN(i've tried it on my pc but my pc dont work) but the porting tool(or whatever its called)


----------



## tajio (Aug 15, 2011)

Arigatou! Arigatou! Arigatou!!


----------



## ferofax (Aug 15, 2011)

Presto99 said:
			
		

> Arras said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...i think the porting tool changes everything to adapt it to how VNDS handles commands/flags/whatnots. and from what i can remember, i managed to get on Fate/Stay Night that Unlimited Blade Works ending on my first playthrough, which is supposed to be unlocked only after getting Saber's ending. and also on Tsukihime, i think you have free reign on which route to go to from the get-go.


----------



## Haloman800 (Aug 15, 2011)

This is what I've been looking for! I was about to play 999 through again just because how epic it was, but I was reluctant to do so, because of the 9+ hours it took me (see wat i did thar?).. I can't wait to try this!


----------



## bejiman (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this!  

I'm planning to continue this game and play Tsukihime as well.  Any other titles with great plot that you could recommend?


----------



## Arras (Aug 15, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> no not the VN(i've tried it on my pc but my pc dont work) but the porting tool(or whatever its called)
> 
> Yeah, the porting tool works, I used it myself. You just point it at the folder with your Ever17 data in it, follow some simple extra steps if you want voices and it does the rest for you. It'll throw some errors while converting the scripts and the entire process is quite lengthy, but in the end everything should work fine.
> 
> ...



I like KiraKira. I only played the iOS version, though. (PC and VNDS versions have some very 18+ content) And you should try Time Hollow.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 15, 2011)

Wouldn't http://digital-haze.net/vnds.php go under illegal materials? It has download link to the games aswell as 18+ contents.. oh well not that i really care that much


----------



## emigre (Aug 15, 2011)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> Wouldn't http://digital-haze.net/vnds.php go under illegal materials? It has download link to the games aswell as 18+ contents.. oh well not that i really care that much



I don't know though I remember downloading Kama Sutra DS from an off site link here once.


----------



## hanibel (Aug 15, 2011)

ferofax said:
			
		

> Presto99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not true actually. The game has 5 endings, the fifths is the true ending and can only be unlocked by unlocking the 4 other good endings. Then there are a few bad endings (I think 4). You can read how to get this endings here: http://www.gamefaqs.com/pc/931349-ever-17-...f-infinity/faqs


----------



## bejiman (Aug 18, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Meh, too bad I don't have 260MB of space left on my MicroSD



30MB will do if you can play without sound.

EDIT:
Check the screenie on the 1st page.  How come the text is on the upper screen?  I've been playing the game for a while and the text is displayed on the bottom screen.  How can I change this?


----------



## Last Symphony (Oct 15, 2011)

The site for VNDS seems dead...
Download VNDS in FIleTrip doesn't seem to work...

Not trying to be selfish but... Can someone upload it on other sharing/downloading site?
I really just want to try playing Ever17 on my DS.
Thanks.


----------



## bejiman (Nov 15, 2011)

Try this one
http://digital-haze.net/projects/vnds.html


----------

